# Legal rights when selling a car privately



## asking7 (30 Jul 2007)

I sold my car privately a few weeks ago.  Unfortunately the customer has recently contacted me telling me there have been some problems with the car and he wants me to pay to get them fixed....could cost around 1000 euro.

Before selling my car I got the local mechanic to make sure that everything was in working order.  The car recently passed the NCT about 2 months ago so it didnt really need any work.  However, I decided to get the car was serviced and the timing belt was also changed.

My mechanic has assured me that the car was 100% and that this person (customer) is chancing their arm trying to get me to cough up for their misfortune.

Can anyone give me any advice on where I stand in this situation, please?


----------



## ang1170 (30 Jul 2007)

I doubt you've any obligation at all.

See http://www.consumerconnect.ie/eng/Learning_Zone/Guides_To_Consumer_Law/Buying_a_Car/

This gives a very good run-down on the rights and responsibilities of buyers and sellers, for both private and dealer transactions (there's a big difference between the two).

By the way, this question would probably have been better asked in the "Cars/Motoring" forum rather than here.


----------



## Sn@kebite (30 Jul 2007)

ang1170 said:


> I doubt you've any obligation at all.


Especially if the current owner has driven the car hard. And now can't face the consequences.


----------



## asking7 (30 Jul 2007)

Thanks Guys (ang1170 & Sn@kebite)


----------



## RS2K (30 Jul 2007)

Seller has no obligations at all. Zip.


----------



## aircobra19 (30 Jul 2007)

Buyer beware. Things break. If you want a warranty buy a car that comes with one.


----------



## ang1170 (30 Jul 2007)

RS2K said:


> Seller has no obligations at all. Zip.


 
Not entirely correct - any information given must be acurate, otherwise you're open to legal action by the purchaser.

See the link posted above for more details.

Of course, proof might be difficult as to what was said, which is why it's a good idea to give a receipt with specific statement that it's sold "as-is" or whatever.


----------

